

Use Multiple Google Accounts in One Browser - oliveoil
http://gigaom.com/2010/07/14/finally-use-multiple-google-accounts-in-one-browser/

======
mooism2
I found out last week that using incognito private browsing mode in Chrome
(and I assume in other browsers too) I can log in to Google, Twitter, etc,
without logging out my girlfriend (my laptop was broken, so I was borrowing
hers).

